# Shake Shack and 711 acting like TSA checkpoints.



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have blacklisted Shake Shack. Went in to pick up an order this past weekend as I have done several times before to only be accosted by I'm guessing the manager. It used to be you just walked in and picked up off the shelf. Well, then it changed to show your phone and they look at the name written on the bag. Now, it's don't touch the bag, show us the phone while we analyze and scrutinize everything on the screen. I walked in with the details screen open because it shows the order, order number, and customer name (I do this all the time) This manager brut girl is all looking at the phone confused , so I toggle back to the main screen. She's still all looking at the phone like there's something up. So all I say is "There's multiple screens I pulled up that one to make it easier for you to check against the name/receipt". I was not rude about it. Then she says "You don't need to be gettin a attitude with me, I have a job to do". I look at her and there's an awkward two second silence and say "Let it sit there" I turn around and walk out. I then decided to just go have lunch next door, held on to the order for about an hour, then cancelled excessive wait time. Shake Shack can loosen it's purse strings and just hire it's own drivers or not offer delivery. I guarantee 99% of the orders never received are their lying customers.

Although I very rarely pick up 711 orders, I did one last week (it's a nice 711 corporate). They now scan driver's ID on their little ipad thing, if you don't want to provide it they won't release the order. So I won't be going there either. Don't offer delivery or just hire your own drivers.

A pickup should not be like a TSA Checkpoint.


----------



## Shawnie (9 mo ago)

Why punish the customer who ordered? Do you not believe in Karma? You should have had more patience or canceled right then so the customer could get there food. Why go have lunch and then cancel for excessive wait? No worries about a response, you were also a part of the problem. As for 711, I will not show my ID to a 711 worker to scan. It's bad enough all of the gated communities in my area have my driver's license info.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

everyday i read about situations that could be handled in a less dramatic way. but alas , so many drivers feel like getting revenge for any slight that it has become an obsession. There is more drama on these boards then an all you can eat sausage night in a sf bathhouse.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Shawnie said:


> Why punish the customer who ordered? Do you not believe in Karma? You should have had more patience or canceled right then so the customer could get there food. Why go have lunch and then cancel for excessive wait? No worries about a response, you were also a part of the problem. As for 711, I will not show my ID to a 711 worker to scan. It's bad enough all of the gated communities in my area have my driver's license info.


I was beyond patient with that girl. This isn't rocket science , here's the name, here's the phone screen, hand over the order. As for the customer, unfortunate but he can take it up with Shake Shack and Uber. If Shake Shack is going to scrutinize every delivery and have a attitude problem they can use their own in house workers to do deliveries.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> everyday i read about situations that could be handled in a less dramatic way. but alas , so many drivers feel like getting revenge for any slight that it has become an obsession. There is more drama on these boards then an all you can eat sausage night in a sf bathhouse.


I don't run around seeking revenge on restaurants. If an order is not ready I don't start yelling at the staff or get an attitude like many drivers. I'll either wait for it, wait a few cancel/ move on, or just nicely tell the staff I'll just have Uber send another driver. You'd think they want orders moving out the door instead she chose to be all Nancy Drew with an attitude. As a customer if I walked in and got that same treatment I'd do the same thing plus get my money back. If Shake Shack is that concerned about "driver theft" then it can stop offering delivery or just hire it's own drivers.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> …an all you can eat sausage night in a sf bathhouse.


Wow. Who’s YOUR daddy??


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Shawnie said:


> Why punish the customer who ordered? Do you not believe in Karma? You should have had more patience or canceled right then so the customer could get there food. Why go have lunch and then cancel for excessive wait? No worries about a response, you were also a part of the problem. As for 711, I will not show my ID to a 711 worker to scan. It's bad enough all of the gated communities in my area have my driver's license info.


I would have done something similar. Maybe not waited an hour but would have taken my time to cancel. It’s unfortunate the customer ends up taking the collateral damage but maybe they will have a better delivery experience ordering somewhere else next time. You know, someone that values the drivers’ contribution.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Why can't you understand they're just trying to protect their business? Get upset at those knuckle dragging dirt bags who are stealing delivery orders.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Many places are having problems with theft. Her boss might have instructed her to check the orders carefully before releasing, and that might have pissed her off. 
the thing about any service job, you’re going to run into people in a bad mood once and a while


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> There is more drama on these boards then an all you can eat sausage night in a sf bathhouse.


And how exactly do you know how much sausage is available at an all-you-can-eat Bath House in San Francisco?


----------



## Forbidden Hamlet (9 mo ago)

Shawnie said:


> Why punish the customer who ordered? Do you not believe in Karma? You should have had more patience or canceled right then so the customer could get there food. Why go have lunch and then cancel for excessive wait? No worries about a response, you were also a part of the problem. As for 711, I will not show my ID to a 711 worker to scan. It's bad enough all of the gated communities in my area have my driver's license info.


Why should gated communities not scan your ID? Don't like it don't pick up from there.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't really see the big deal. Apparently they've been ripped off before and are trying to prevent theft. You seem a little defensive. Just relax. It's nothing personal against you.

Now if I get attitude from workers at a restaurant more than once, I put them on my ban list. I can't really say I've had this yet, except at Popeye's where their "attitude" was mostly ignoring me and not caring at all about deliveries. Permanent ban. All locations.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

yuccyuccyucc said:


> You are an "Independent Contractor" not their employee


That's debatable.....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Shawnie said:


> Why punish the customer who ordered? Do you not believe in Karma?


If karma is real, maybe it’s the customer in this scenario who’s actually the recipient of the punishment: _“You’ve been a shithead, no lunch for you today!”_


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

yuccyuccyucc said:


> I would turn right around. I'm sure the $10 an hour security guard and whatever outsourced company is used by the HOA will protect and encrypt my data lol
> 
> Im sure their precious neighborhood has cameras that capture my license plate and I get gate code to all the ones I know of before leaving out. Not to mention that's the demographic that subscribes to their porch so I'm sure 6 outta 10 houses are also stalking me on the way to pick up. If their that scared oh well, Ill be sure to text pax reason why I'm cancelling and that the next driver should be there in about 30 minutes then Ill accept their ping again just fors doo doos n giggles ooopss "accepted trip by accident" after a few minutes if they don't immediately cancel
> 
> I LOVE this game.


Dude , you need a hobby lol


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Many places are having problems with theft. Her boss might have instructed her to check the orders carefully before releasing, and that might have pissed her off.
> the thing about any service job, you’re going to run into people in a bad mood once and a while


I understand that and I have no issue with the restaurant checking the orders. What I do have an issue with is acting like I'm a thief and getting an attitude saying I have an attitude when I had no attitude at all. This woman is the manager and it's not my problem if she was having a bad day, should've stayed home. So many of these restaurants (especially quick service chains) think they can talk at drivers any which way like they are a sub human third class. As far as the customer, not my problem , it was a $6.xx order and considering it was actually ready it was probably a $0-$2 tip order. Was I petty? Yes. Do I care? No. I doubt she cared either but she can sit there and guard the bag for another hour and think about her attitude. 

Anyways, side note: Is your wife still embarrassed that you do delivery or did she finally leave you?🚗 😆😆


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have no issues with restaurants wanting to verify what I am there for. If I tell them the name and the order number that should be enough for them to verify why I am there. I have no patience for restaurants that want more. No they are not getting my ID, and no I am not giving them my phone. They can look at the screen that has customer name and order number, but that is it.

One restaurant used to want me to sign the receipt. I always signed it "This is Stupid", they don't ask for signatures anymore.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Isn't there a picture of the driver on the tablet along with the order?
Wingstop has a registry we need to fill in now.
You know, like they have at funerals. You can write whatever you want in it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Isn't there a picture of the driver on the tablet along with the order?
> Wingstop has a registry we need to fill in now.
> You know, like they have at funerals. You can write whatever you want in it.


Yes, at Shake Shack there is a picture, the one I picked up from uses the tablet so all she had to do was go look at that and see I was in waiting status (I always mark not ready). No need for the burger theft suspicion because my phone was on the details screen.
The Wingstop I pick up from got rid of the book a couple months ago. It was stupid and pointless, I didn't mind filling that out because I'd just provide the same info DD provides and they don't have a attitude at that store. Sometimes I'd fill it out and still leave without the food anyways because I didn't want to wait, never any issue.


----------

